# Eigene Templates erstellen... Aber wie...!?



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Januar 2009)

Moinsen

Ich suche How to´s und Programme mit denen ich möglichst einfach eigene Templates erstellen kann.


----------



## kmf (30. Januar 2009)

Soviel ich weiß, gibt es so was nicht, außer vielleicht es geht mit Dreamwever oder Frontpage. Hab ich aber noch nie ausprobiert. Und einfach ist es mit denen wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Kann dir aber einen Link geben, wo du dich in die Materie einlesen kannst. Mit Beispielen: Mambo: Templates selber erstellen ? Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbücher

Auch hier kannst dich mal umsehen: Joomla CMS Downloads - Templates und Erweiterungen


/Tante Edit sagte mir gerade, da gäbe es doch was dafür: http://www.artisteer.com/?p=template


----------



## k-b (31. Januar 2009)

Templates? Schön und gut, aber für was denn jetzt genau Templates?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (1. Februar 2009)

Templates für das CMS Joomla!


----------



## aurionkratos (1. Februar 2009)

Das musst du uns schon vorher mitteilen, wenn du was von uns willst


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (1. Februar 2009)

Sry... nur wusste ich halt noch nicht, als ich den Tread erstellt hatte, dass Template nicht gleich Template ist


----------



## k-b (1. Februar 2009)

Am besten funktioniert sowas, wenn man ein bestehendes Template analysiert und umschreibt


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (1. Februar 2009)

Ok, also suche ich mir zuersteimal ein Template, dass vom Aufbau her geeignet ist. 

Kann ich dann auch einfach die Grafiken durch eigene ersetzen, unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich Auflösung, Dateiname und Dateiendung beibehalte, bzw in der entsprechenden CSS-Datei umschreibe?


----------



## k-b (1. Februar 2009)

Ja, das geht natürlich.


----------

